# Any one slept in their cruze?



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Sitting in my cruze was very uncomfortable. I can only imagine trying to sleep.

Bring a few pillows and lay em down lol.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Between work and class sometimes I nap for an hour or 2; driver seats fully leaned back and pulled back. Not terrible. Definitely need at least a head pillow, a lower back pillow helps a lot.


----------



## sublime1996525 (May 9, 2013)

I slept in my Cavalier multiple times by lowering the back seat and putting my legs in the trunk. It's not too bad but can get **** cold. The more padding the better.


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

Have a look at your seats folded down. There's a drop off of 2 or 3 inches from the seat backs to the trunk floor. Bring a cushion!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Doing this on your own for advancement or is your company paying for mileage and expecting you to make this 3,500 trip using your own vehicle?

Doesn't your company know if they do this, they are liable if anything happens to you? And not even paying for your trip expenses, food, lodging.

But is you are doing this on your own, its your baby. Can't quite think of sleeping in my Cruze with the weather we are having right now, below zero or slightly above. Would need quite a bit more than a couple of pillows.


----------



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

I actually slept in my car a few days after I picked it up from the dealership when I first bought it back in December of 2011, its a 2012 and when new years came I went to a party at a friends house about 30 minutes from where I was living, I had drank some at the party and instead of driving home I opted to just sleep in the car (my friends house was pretty full already). I actually left the car on, since it was winter it was pretty cold out, had the heated seat on and heat coming from the feet area. Had a podcast playing over the speakers to fall asleep too. It was an alright nights sleep, kind of uncomfortable, I would bring along a pillow.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I take naps in mine all the time. I go out to my car at lunch, listen to the radio and take a nap. It's not bad at all. I do need a small pillow for neck support. I keep it in the glovebox. 

Be very careful about sleeping in any car. Be sure to crack the windows for fresh air, and don't ever sleep with the car running. You could die from CO2 poisoning, which is completely odorless.


----------



## Rich+Cruze! (Apr 8, 2014)

I sleep in my Cruze on a regular basis; anywhere from backcountry BLM land to truck stops. Unfortunately I do not have a picture of my setup to share with you.

I sleep with my head in the trunk, and the 60 seat folded down. Things I do to make this reasonable:
1. Remove rear seat (bottom part). This allows the folded down seat back to lay flat instead of have a slight incline
2. Add a spacer to the trunk floor. I have two 2x4s below a 24"x36" piece of particle board, and this is almost flush with the lip between the trunk and the interior
3. Use a mattress. I use a Shikibuton (I like having it anyways for the apartment)
http://www.amazon.com/Brand-Shikibu...697&sr=8-6&keywords=japanese+mattress+folding
4. Blindfold & earplugs. Truck stops are loud with flood lights. If you are sleeping, make it count
5. Travel pillow and light sleeping bag. Depends on the weather (I'm in the Southwest)

I tried a few times without this complete of a setup, and it was pretty miserable. The mattress is the only expensive part. Pulling the rear seat is tricky until you learn how it hooks in, then it is a fast in/out. Best of luck


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Ive slept in the cruze before too its not bad I've also hid in the trunk curled up I'm 6 ft its wasn't bad at all


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Im sure if you left fan on it would circulate enough air to not worry about CO2 levels. 

That brings up a good ? to mind. How long or how much fuel does the 1.4 use just idling?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Many years ago I tried that in my old car. I quickly discovered what Rich+Cruze mentions - the seat doesn't lie completely flat - that put's a bit of a "V" shape in your bed.

The best way to find out is to go take a nap.


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

sublime1996525 said:


> I slept in my Cavalier multiple times by lowering the back seat and putting my legs in the trunk. It's not too bad but can get **** cold. The more padding the better.


Padding for sure


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Me and the woman slept in It when our tent was attacked by a viscous raccoon when camping once, doable? yes. Comfortable, not really


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

NickD said:


> Doing this on your own for advancement or is your company paying for mileage and expecting you to make this 3,500 trip using your own vehicle?
> 
> Doesn't your company know if they do this, they are liable if anything happens to you? And not even paying for your trip expenses, food, lodging.
> 
> But is you are doing this on your own, its your baby. Can't quite think of sleeping in my Cruze with the weather we are having right now, below zero or slightly above. Would need quite a bit more than a couple of pillows.


Well with out getting in to to much detail I am doing it for my advancement.Won't be traveling till late April so it won't be to bad.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Rich+Cruze! said:


> I sleep in my Cruze on a regular basis; anywhere from backcountry BLM land to truck stops. Unfortunately I do not have a picture of my setup to share with you.
> 
> I sleep with my head in the trunk, and the 60 seat folded down. Things I do to make this reasonable:
> 1. Remove rear seat (bottom part). This allows the folded down seat back to lay flat instead of have a slight incline
> 2. Add a spacer to the trunk floor. I have two 2x4s below a 24"x36" piece of particle board, and this is almost flush with the lip between the trunk and the interior


Next time you have the bottom seat out, could you take a few pictures of how you do this? And maybe a picture of your setup with the boards?

I'm interested in possibly doing this while camping. Hotels area a fair distance, and often times aren't anywhere near clean. In this case the noise wouldn't be anywhere near parking at a truck stop.

Do you travel with the seat removed when you're going to do this, or can you pull it apart "in the field" at the sleeping location?


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

billyhime said:


> I actually slept in my car a few days after I picked it up from the dealership when I first bought it back in December of 2011, its a 2012 and when new years came I went to a party at a friends house about 30 minutes from where I was living, I had drank some at the party and instead of driving home I opted to just sleep in the car (my friends house was pretty full already). I actually left the car on, since it was winter it was pretty cold out, had the heated seat on and heat coming from the feet area. Had a podcast playing over the speakers to fall asleep too. It was an alright nights sleep, kind of uncomfortable, I would bring along a pillow.


You made the right choice... all though unfortunately for my co-worker while in class in OKC he got to drunk decided to sleep it off in the rental car...it was cold he left the car running. Cops showed up in the parking lot and he got a DUI any way... un real. feel bad for him


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

Rich+Cruze! said:


> I sleep in my Cruze on a regular basis; anywhere from backcountry BLM land to truck stops. Unfortunately I do not have a picture of my setup to share with you.
> 
> I sleep with my head in the trunk, and the 60 seat folded down. Things I do to make this reasonable:
> 1. Remove rear seat (bottom part). This allows the folded down seat back to lay flat instead of have a slight incline
> ...


Thanks for the tips! I think I would leave my head out in the back cabin area...hoping i don't have to remove the seat then just sleep at a slight incline with my head up top


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

You guys mentioning CO2 poisoning.....you do know thats Carbon DIOXIDE.....CO (carbon MONOXIDE) poisoning is what you meant to say...I highly doubt these are airtight enough to worry about Carbon dioxide levels.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I've taken a few hour + naps, its not the best, but it's doable


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

I think I will do a trip blog for fun.... make a post at fuel and rest times..... I'll be bored any way


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

tommyt37 said:


> I think I will do a trip blog for fun.... make a post at fuel and rest times..... I'll be bored any way


and pictures of your set up please! You never know when you might get stuck somewhere and have to rough it! :smile:


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

It's a pity you guys can't get the Cruze sport wagon. Just put a mattress and some blankets in the back and you are good to go. Even a sleeping bag will work.


----------



## ALBERTA (Mar 29, 2014)

sublime1996525 said:


> I slept in my Cavalier multiple times by lowering the back seat and putting my legs in the trunk. It's not too bad but can get **** cold. The more padding the better.


I used to do that in my old Cavalier too!

IMO there is that lip on the trunk floor by the rear seats that would make sleeping uncomfortable in the Cruze. OP could just sleep across the back seats. 

Mind you I have slept on a Clark forklift at work before so I think I can fall asleep almost anywhere. :sleep006:


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

.
I'll readily admit to being surprised at how many of you have thought of, attempted to or actually have slept one or more nights in your Cruze. While it most certainly beats a foxhole while facing the enemy in some faraway land, it would never be on my bucket list of things to do if I could avoid it.

_*To the OP: Good luck in OKC.
*_Hope you're not too worn out from your long drive and sleeping arrangements to do well with your coursework.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

tommyt37 said:


> I think I will do a trip blog for fun.... make a post at fuel and rest times..... I'll be bored any way


Better yet, why not livestream your experience?
Call it a _CruzeCast,_ round up sponsers and off you go!


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

Aussie said:


> It's a pity you guys can't get the Cruze sport wagon. Just put a mattress and some blankets in the back and you are good to go. Even a sleeping bag will work.


I agree! I would love an all wheel drive sports wagon version myself.


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

ALBERTA said:


> I used to do that in my old Cavalier too!
> 
> IMO there is that lip on the trunk floor by the rear seats that would make sleeping uncomfortable in the Cruze. OP could just sleep across the back seats.
> 
> Mind you I have slept on a Clark forklift at work before so I think I can fall asleep almost anywhere. :sleep006:


As long as I can stretch out I can sleep in most places as well. I slept right under the #3 arresting gear wire of a carrier.....to a frigate that loves to roll all over the place...I'll bring a pad for sure. Trip is till April so I'll op test for sure the closer I get.


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

UlyssesSG said:


> Better yet, why not livestream your experience?
> Call it a _CruzeCast,_ round up sponsers and off you go!


Mmmm good idea! I'll be able to make it through these courses ok. I arrive on a Thursday can recoup over the weekend. Spokane to Oklahoma.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Come to think of it, did curl up in the back seat of our Cruze after a long day in Milwaukee with my wife and daughter. Wife took over for awhile and daughter was happy to sit in the front seat.

Come to think of it, haven't been the same ever since that nap in that cramped space. Now the motorhome, that is a different story.


----------



## AKA vette mann (Feb 23, 2015)

tommyt37 said:


> I am gonna make a 1750 mile drive to OKC for a class I have to take for work. Wanna do it in 2 days about 13 hours drive time a day. Was gonna lower back seat and sleep with my legs in the trunk....  any one else done that? I don't wanna waste 50 bucks on a motel for a few hours sleep... just want to take a few cat naps here and there...


Where can you get a hotel room for $50.00?


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

I stayed at a best Western outside Chicago twice without advance booking just showing up for under that.....two years ago.


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

AKA vette mann said:


> Where can you get a hotel room for $50.00?


Sorry should have said "motel"


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hotel


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

Holiday inn!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

UlyssesSG said:


> .
> I'll readily admit to being surprised at how many of you have thought of, attempted to or actually have slept one or more nights in your Cruze. While it most certainly beats a foxhole while facing the enemy in some faraway land, it would never be on my bucket list of things to do if I could avoid it.


Nah, you need to walk on the wild side and try it! 

Have made many 12hr+ trips with my cruze and had to take a few hour naps waiting for something to open or just to feel more rested. I do always have 18lbs of camping gear in my trunk but there have been a few times I just slept in the car since I got to the campground so late.


----------



## tiny vessels (Jun 18, 2014)

Yeah I have. My driver seat is pretty comfy, thought about laying in down in the back seat but was too lazy to move.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

tommyt37 said:


> Holiday inn!


I've never been to a $50 Holiday Inn. Wish they cost that much - usually pretty decent hotels. 

There's some shady motels off the side of the highway that advertise $45-50/night in the middle of nowhere though.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

We found this site for trying to find a nice place to stay in Italy, but actually world wide.

https://www.airbnb.com/

Best we could to with a hotel/motel search in the area we wanted to be in was one with a long narrow hallway with one bath shared by all all. Food cost would be at least 80 euros a day for both of us, price was 120 bucks per night.

With the site above, we found a nice apartment with private bath, full kitchen, cable TV, and WiFi. Was in a locked court yard, with a huge iron gate that we were given a remote to enter or leave at our leisure. Also two guard dogs we quickly became friends with. Wife and I like to pack our own lunches, make our own coffee, even make our own breakfast and most of our suppers, but did eat out occasionally. Ha, had stomach problems with one place we stopped at. All this for 30 bucks per night. 

Daughter recently found a nice place in Utah for a weekend with very low rates.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

JDH said:


> Even Motel 6 is more than $50 a night now.


*That's a cryin' shame because I'm old enough to remember when a night's stay at Motel 6 cost less than $10, taxes included.

*IIRC, the last Motel 6 I stayed in was located in or around San Luis Obispo off the 101 along the beautiful California coast. Tom Bodett even left the light on for me! 

_"I'm Tom Bodett for Motel 6, and we'll leave the light on for you."
_click image for easter egg​


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> I've never been to a $50 Holiday Inn. Wish they cost that much - usually pretty decent hotels.
> 
> There's some shady motels off the side of the highway that advertise $45-50/night in the middle of nowhere though.


I know I was joking around old song goes "motel hotel holiday inn!" or something like that.....


----------

